# ANOTHER BOOK SALE! New List! Even some stuff for the guys, LOL!



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Here we go again! Rules are the same as always. Media mail shipping in the U.S. is $2 for the first book and $1 for each additional. If you buy a bunch, I'll adjust the price to covered the estimated cost -- I'm not looking to make a buck off shipping. I'll ship outside the country for the actual shipping cost. Payment by cash, check, money order or Paypal. Please add 50 cents when using Paypal to help defray the cost. Please make your selections by replying to this thread so others can see which books have been spoken for. I'll PM you with a total price and payment info. I almost always ship within 24 hours of receiving payment! 
Abbreviations used are as follows: 
HC=hardcover
PB=paperback
EX=excellent condition
VG=very good condition
G=good condition
F=fair condition

*Health*
&#8220;Herbal Healing Secrets for Women,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Safe natural remedies for 40+ women,&#8221; by Laurel Vukovic, MSW. PB, 2000, 360pp., VG. $3
&#8220;Folk Medicine: A Vermont Doctor&#8217;s Guide to Good Health,&#8221; by D.C. Jarvis, M.D. HC, VG-no dust jacket, 1958, 182pp. $2
&#8220;Natural Health, Natural Medicine,&#8221; by Andrew Weil, M.D. Subtitled, &#8220;A comprehensive manual for wellness and self-care.&#8221; PB, VG, 1995, 370pp. $2
&#8220;Natural Remedies: Health & Healing the Natural Way,&#8221; by Reader&#8217;s Digest Publishing. HC, VG, 1995, 158pp. $2

*Cooking*
&#8220;Fish and Game Cooking,&#8221; by Joan Cone. Covers cooking with &#8220;standard kitchen equipment plus energy-saving crockpots, pressure cookers, outdoor grills, microwave and convection ovens.&#8221; PB, 382 pp., G. $3
&#8220;Cooking With Herbs,&#8221; by Emelie Tolley and Chris Mead. Large HC, 1989, 297 pp., EX. Lavishly illustrated &#8230; beautiful book! $4
&#8220;Pleasures of the Good Earth,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;An instructive, inspiring book about raising one&#8217;s own food, with 340 seasonal recipes and commonsense guidance about working with nature,&#8221; by Edward Giobbi. HC, 1991, 332 pp., VG. $3
&#8220;The Rodale Cookbook,&#8221; by Nancy Albright. HC, 1973, 483pp., VG-no dust jacket. A classic reference! $3 
&#8220;Slow Cooker Cooking,&#8221; by Lora Brody. HC, 2001, 195pp., F. $2
&#8220;The Complete Slow Cooker Cookbook,&#8221; by Carole Heding Munson. HC, 2003, 224pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Wraps,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Easy recipes for handheld meals,&#8221; by Mary Corpening Barber. PB, 1997, 108 pp., VG. $2
&#8220;The Food of New Orleans,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Authentic recipes from the Big Easy,&#8221; by John DeMers. HC, 2002, 143pp., VG. Signature recipes from NO restaurants. $2
&#8220;The Best of Irish Breads & Baking,&#8221; by Georgina Campbell. PB, 1997, 128pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Vegetable,&#8221; by Marlena Spieler. Williams-Sonoma HC, 2002, 120pp., VG. Elegant ways to prepare your veggies! $2
&#8220;Olive Oil Cookbook,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;More than 200 recipes &#8211; The most delicious way to eat healthy food,&#8221; by Sarah Schlesinger. PB, 1990, 307pp., G. $2
&#8220;The Tomato Cookbook,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;More than 60 easy, imaginative recipes,&#8221; by Nicola Hill. HC, 1994, 64pp., G. Nice little book. $1
&#8220;The Pumpkin Cookbook,&#8221; by Hamlyn Publishing. HC, 1996, 64 pp., G-no dust jacket. $1
&#8220;Savory Soups and Stews,&#8221; by Annne Egan/Rodale Press. PB, EX, 2000, 128pp. $2
&#8220;Country Tastes,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Best recipes from America&#8217;s kitchens,&#8221; by Beatrice Ojakangas. PB, G, 1998, 208pp. Good down-to-earth recipes. $2
&#8220;The Farmer&#8217;s Cookbook,&#8221; by Mitzi Ayala. Subtitled, &#8220;A collection of favorite recipes, economical meal planning methods and other tips and pointers from America&#8217;s farm kitchens.&#8221; HC, VG, 1991, 267pp. $2

*Gardening*
&#8220;Burpee Complete Gardener,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A comprehensive, up-to-date, fully illustrated reference for gardeners at all levels.&#8221; HC, 1995, 421pp., VG. Good comprehensive reference. $3
&#8220;Growing Vegetables the Big Yield/Small Space Way,&#8221; by Duane Newcomb. PB, 1981, 218pp., G. $2
&#8220;Herbs: How to Select, Grow and Enjoy,&#8221; by Norma Jean Lathrop. PB, 1981, 160pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Dye Plants and Dyeing &#8211; A Handbook,&#8221; by the Brooklyn Botanic Garden Record. PB pamphlet, 1975, 100pp., VG. &#8220;Recipes&#8221; for dyes from plants from around the world. $2
&#8220;Gardening in the Shade,&#8221; by Harriet K. Morse. PB, 1962 reprint of 1939 original, 241 pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Gardening Naturally,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A guide to growing chemical-free flowers, vegetables and herbs,&#8221; by Better Homes and Gardens Publishing. Large HC, 1993, 192pp., VG. $3
&#8220;Small Buildings Small Gardens,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Creating gardens around structures,&#8221; by Gordon Hayward. HC, 2007, 150pp., G. Great photos of pergolas, arbors, etc. $3
&#8220;Kitchen Gardens in Containers,&#8221; by Antony Atha. PB, EX, 2000, 160pp. Vegetables, fruits, herbs, etc. $3
&#8220;Little Herb Gardens,&#8221; by Georgeanne Brennan. Subtitled, &#8220;Simple secrets for glorious gardens &#8211; indoors and out.&#8221; PB, EX, 1993, 95pp. $1
&#8220;The Gardening Gamble,&#8221; by Heather Reimer and Betty Yung. PB, EX, 2005, 140pp. 22 yard makeovers with before-and-after photos. $2
&#8220;Small-Space Gardening,&#8221; by Peter Loewer. Subtitled, &#8220;How to successfully grow flowers and fruits in containers and pots.&#8221; PB, EX 2003, 240pp. $2
&#8220;Ten Gardens,&#8221; by Michael Balston. PB, EX, 2001, 105pp. Photos and essays on the gardens of English estates. $2
&#8220;Garden Planning and Design,&#8221; by P. Francis Hunt. HC, VG, 1985, 72pp. $2
&#8220;Trees of Ohio Field Guide,&#8221; by Sta Tekiela. PB, VG, 2004, 240pp. $1

*Critters* 
&#8220;Eastern Butterflies,&#8221; by Alexander B. Klots. Peterson Field Guide, PB, 1979 reprint, 340 pp., G. $2
&#8220;First Aid for Birds,&#8221; by Tim Hawcroft. PB, EX, 1994, 94pp. Covers injuries, illnesses and care of orphan birds. $1
&#8220;Keep It Simple Series Guide to Caring for Your Horse,&#8221; by Moira C. Harris. PB, 2002, F, 288pp. All the basics of horse ownership. $2

*How-to*
&#8220;The Home Guide to Woodwork,&#8221; by Chris Simpson. PB, 2004, 430pp., EX. Quality book with general information such as joinery plus instructions for 29 projects from simple to advanced. $3
&#8220;Primitive Outdoor Skills,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;More wilderness techniques from Woodsmoke Journal,&#8221; by Richard L. Jamison. HC, 1985, 140pp. VG. $2
&#8220;Backpacking,&#8221; by Harvey Manning. PB, F, 1980, 414pp. Clothing, gear, food, etc. $2
&#8220;Fireplaces and Wood Stoves,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;How to build, buy, install and use them,&#8221; by M.E. Daniels. HC, G, 1977, 192pp. $3
&#8220;American Folk Toys,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;How to make them,&#8221; by Dick Schnacke. PB, 1973, 160pp., G. Games, dolls, puzzles, action toys, slingshots, bean shooters and more! $2
&#8220;The Perfect Patchwork Primer,&#8221; by Beth Cutcheon. PB, 1978, 267 pp., F. $2
&#8220;Making Old-Time Folk Toys,&#8221; by Sharon Pierce. HC, 1986, 128pp., VG. $1
&#8220;A Woodcarver&#8217;s Primer,&#8221; by John Upton. PB, F, 1981, 157pp. Basic tutorial and instructions for about a dozen projects. $1
&#8220;1001 Designs for Whittling & Woodcarving,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;With over 1800 illustrations,&#8221; by E.J. Tangerman/Dover Press. PB, G, 1976, 188pp. $2
&#8220;Handmade Halloween,&#8221; by Zazel Loven/Country Living magazine. PB, EX, 1999, 112 pp. Costumes, decorations, party recipes. $2 
&#8220;Fantastic Flowerpots,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;50 creatve ways to decorate a plain pot,&#8221; by Bobbe Needham. PB, VG. 1998, 128pp. $2

*Decorating*
&#8220;Decorating Magic,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;500 clever tricks with 50 easy-to-find items,&#8221; by the Vanessa-Ann Collection. HC, 2002, 128pp., EX. Fun, inexpensive ideas here. $2 
&#8220;GardenHouse,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Bringing the outdoors in,&#8221; by Bonnie Trust Dahan. HC, EX, 1999, 112pp. $2 
&#8220;The Nook Book,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;How to create and enjoy the coziest spot in the home,&#8221; by Karen Hansgen. HC, EX, 2003, 144pp. $1
&#8221;The Fireplace Book,&#8221; by Miranda Innes. Subtitled, &#8220;Designs for the heart of the home.&#8221; HC, EX, 2000, 160pp. Neat photos! $2
&#8220;The Birdcage Book,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Antique birdcages for the contemporary collector,&#8221; by Leslie Garisto. HC, EX, 1992, 96 pp. Neat photos! $1

*Everything Else*
&#8220;The Adventures of the Woman Homesteader,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The life and letters of Elinor Pruitt Stewart,&#8221; by Susanne K. George. PB, 1992, 218 pp., VG. True tale of homesteading in Wyoming, circa 1915. $2
&#8220;Plain and Simple: A Woman&#8217;s Journey to the Amish,&#8221; by Sue Bender. PB, 1989, 152pp., VG. $1
&#8220;Return from the Pole,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The amazing journey from the top of the world by the explorer who was first to arrive there a century ago and then to survive the Arctic Night,&#8221; by Frederick Albert Cook. HC, 2009 reprint, 324pp., EX. $3
&#8220;Founding Fathers,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Brief lives of the framers of the United States Constitution,&#8221; by M.E. Bradford. PB, 1994 revised 2nd edition, 222pp., EX. $2
&#8220;100 Years of Western Wear,&#8221; by Tyler Beard. PB, 1993, 158pp., G-some underlining and notes in pencil. Fabulous photos of colorful Nudie suits, cowboy boots and old-time film and recording stars. $2
&#8220;The Perfect Heresy,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The revolutionary life and death of the medieval Cathars,&#8221; by Stephen O&#8217;Shea. HC, 2000, 329 pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Mysteries of the Middle Ages,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;And the beginnings of the modern world,&#8221; by Thomas Cahill. PB, 2006, 343 pp., VG. $2
&#8220;A History of Ireland,&#8221; by Peter and Fiona Somerset Fry. HC, 1993, 366pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Forgotten Ireland,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Scenes from the 19th century camera,&#8221; by Martin Howard. HC, 2000, 80pp., EX. Outstanding vintage photos of homes, farms, towns. $3
&#8220;The Path Between the Seas,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The creation of the Panama Canal: 1870-1914,&#8221; by David McCullough. The author famous for his excellent presidential biographies takes on another chapter in American history. HC, 2002, 698 pp., EX. $3
&#8220;The Federalist Papers,&#8221; edited by Charles R. Kesler. PB, VG, 1999, 648pp. The writings of Hamilton, Madison and Jay. $2
&#8220;Mayflower,&#8221; by Nathaniel Philbrick. HC, VG, 2006, 461pp. History of the Plymouth Colony. $3
&#8221;South,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The last Antarctic expedition of Shackleton and the Endurance,&#8221; by Sir Ernest Shackelton. PB, 1998, 375 pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Darwin: Discovering the Tree of Life,&#8221; by Niles Eldredge. HC, EX, 2005, 256pp. $2
&#8220;Lies My Teacher Told Me,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Everything your American history textbook got wrong,&#8221; by James W. Loewen. PB, G, 1995, 372pp. Fun book! $2
&#8220;Lies Across America: What Our Historic Sites Get Wrong,&#8221; by James W. Loewen. PB, 1999, 473 pp., G (some writing inside cover &#8211; otherwise fine). $2


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Easy to Make Wine $2 Craft Manual of North American Indian Footwear $3 Exploring the Outdoors with Indian Secrets $2 Naturopathic Handbook of Herbal Formulas $3 I'd like these 4 please!


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I'd like these, please. I see the Indian one was already requested, but if it falls through, I'd like it. Thanks!

&#8220;The Herb Book,&#8221; by Arabella Boxer and Philippa Back. Large HC, 1980, 224pp., EX. Recipes using herbs for cooking, beauty products and for medicinal purposes. $3 

&#8220;The Picayune Creole Cook Book,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The original second and best edition of the great classic of Louisiana French cooking,&#8221; by Dover Publications. PB, 1971 reprint of 1901 original, 456 pp., F. Nice find for collectors of old recipe books! $3

&#8220;The Eastern European Cookbook,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Traditional recipes from Russia, Poland, East Germany, Czechoslovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, Yugoslavia and Albania,&#8221; by Kay Shaw Nelson. PB, 1997, 228pp., G. $2

&#8220;Portobello Cookbook,&#8221; by Jack Czarnecki. HC, 1997, 87pp, EX. Tasty mushroom recipes. $1

&#8220;Greenhouse Engineering,&#8221; by Robert A. Aldrich and John W. Bartok Jr. PB, 1985, 100 pp., F. Published by the University of Connecticut Agricultural Engineering Department. Good technical reference if you&#8217;re serious about building! $2

&#8220;Mushrooms,&#8221; by Kent H. McKnight. Peterson Field Guide, PB, 1987, 426pp., G. $3

&#8220;Exploring the Outdoors with Indian Secrets,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Skills for observing and matching wits with nature,&#8221; by Allan A. MacFarlan. Neat stuff on tracking, trapping, game calling, camouflage, more. PB, 1991, 220pp., VG. $2


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You've got mail! I'll edit the list to remove books that have been spoken for as long as I can ...


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Into the Wild
American Railroad Man
Treasure of Railroad Folklore

....................please,Joan


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

growing fruit by lee reich
taylors pocket guide to herbs and edible flowers
the sage garden

please.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

&#8220;Primitive Outdoor Skills
Dye Plants and Dyeing
The Perfect Patchwork Primer,
The Tomato Cookbook
Vegetable
Founding Fathers


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Herbs: How to Select, Grow & Enjoy
American Folk Toys
Making Old Time Folk Toys


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

If I promised I'd mail your books Monday, I lied! :teehee:

(Post Office was closed for the holiday .. whoops! They'll go out today.)


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

got my books today

ohhhh willow they are sooo nice!!! thank you!


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 25, 2013)

I think that no one has spoken for these yet! I read the rules of your post and will be standing by for a PM, Thank you very much!
&#8220;Fish and Game Cooking,&#8221; by Joan Cone. Covers cooking with &#8220;standard kitchen equipment plus energy-saving crockpots, pressure cookers, outdoor grills, microwave and convection ovens.&#8221; PB, 382 pp., G. $3
&#8220;Cooking With Herbs,&#8221; by Emelie Tolley and Chris Mead. Large HC, 1989, 297 pp., EX. Lavishly illustrated &#8230; beautiful book! $4
&#8220;Pleasures of the Good Earth,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;An instructive, inspiring book about raising one&#8217;s own food, with 340 seasonal recipes and commonsense guidance about working with nature,&#8221; by Edward Giobbi. HC, 1991, 332 pp., VG. $3
&#8220;The Best of Irish Breads & Baking,&#8221; by Georgina Campbell. PB, 1997, 128pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Vegetable,&#8221; by Marlena Spieler. Williams-Sonoma HC, 2002, 120pp., VG. Elegant ways to prepare your veggies! $2
&#8220;Olive Oil Cookbook,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;More than 200 recipes &#8211; The most delicious way to eat healthy food,&#8221; by Sarah Schlesinger. PB, 1990, 307pp., G. $2
&#8220;The Tomato Cookbook,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;More than 60 easy, imaginative recipes,&#8221; by Nicola Hill. HC, 1994, 64pp., G. Nice little book. $1
&#8220;The Pumpkin Cookbook,&#8221; by Hamlyn Publishing. HC, 1996, 64 pp., G-no dust jacket. $1
&#8220;The Farmer&#8217;s Cookbook,&#8221; by Mitzi Ayala. Subtitled, &#8220;A collection of favorite recipes, economical meal planning methods and other tips and pointers from America&#8217;s farm kitchens.&#8221; HC, VG, 1991, 267pp. $2
&#8220;Burpee Complete Gardener,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A comprehensive, up-to-date, fully illustrated reference for gardeners at all levels.&#8221; HC, 1995, 421pp., VG. Good comprehensive reference. $3
&#8220;Growing Vegetables the Big Yield/Small Space Way,&#8221; by Duane Newcomb. PB, 1981, 218pp., G. $2
&#8220;Primitive Outdoor Skills,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;More wilderness techniques from Woodsmoke Journal,&#8221; by Richard L. Jamison. HC, 1985, 140pp. VG. $2
&#8221;The Fireplace Book,&#8221; by Miranda Innes. Subtitled, &#8220;Designs for the heart of the home.&#8221; HC, EX, 2000, 160pp. Neat photos! $2
&#8220;The Federalist Papers,&#8221; edited by Charles R. Kesler. PB, VG, 1999, 648pp. The writings of Hamilton, Madison and Jay. $2
&#8220;Lies My Teacher Told Me,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Everything your American history textbook got wrong,&#8221; by James W. Loewen. PB, G, 1995, 372pp. Fun book! $2
&#8220;Lies Across America: What Our Historic Sites Get Wrong,&#8221; by James W. Loewen. PB, 1999, 473 pp., G (some writing inside cover &#8211; otherwise fine). $2


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi, I would like to purchase the following books, if they haven't already been spoken for :

&#8220;Mysteries of the Middle Ages,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;And the beginnings of the modern world,&#8221; by Thomas Cahill. PB, 2006, 343 pp., VG. $2

&#8220;A History of Ireland,&#8221; by Peter and Fiona Somerset Fry. HC, 1993, 366pp., EX. $2

&#8220;Forgotten Ireland,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Scenes from the 19th century camera,&#8221; by Martin Howard. HC, 2000, 80pp., EX. Outstanding vintage photos of homes, farms, towns. $3


&#8220;Plain and Simple: A Woman&#8217;s Journey to the Amish,&#8221; by Sue Bender. PB, 1989, 152pp., VG. $1


Thank you so much!!


----------

